# You All Are Making Me Sad ><



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Right... so I am a fairly new Kindle devotee and am in love with my Kindle and even just grabbed my mom a used Kindle1 just to have someone to squee over it with...  I've found myself getting lost (in a good way) on the amazon community boards and then I found these and I just had to join!  Now on to the sad bit...

I've looked through several topics and have realized I would probably be considered a bad parent who doesn't love their Kindle because I have it 'nekkid' in the Amazon case.  I have a Kindle 2 and keep debating getting a skin, but worrying about the whole glare issue with the gloss finishes.  Then I see these oberon covers...

Gah, they're gorgeous!  But but... I have a Kindle 2 and I really really like the clips that hold it into the Amazon case.  They feel really secure and they're nifty and the Kindle isn't strapped in like a mental patient and it leaves the sides all easily accessible.  I also worry about velcro... it just seems so low tech and irreversible, though I guess you could attach the velcro to a skin?

I guess what I want to know is, do you guys actually -prefer- the Oberon methods of securing your Kindle 2 to the nifty clipping mechanism on the side?  Or does anyone know if Oberon plans to implent this in the future?  And ummm... I guess this is your chance to sell me on getting a skin, too.

And for those of your worrying, yes my Kindle has a name.  It's the same as my screen name for the boards!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Scheherazade, welcome! Glad to have you here.

I have the purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover, with corners, and I absolutely love it. I did have the Amazon cover for about 3 weeks before my Oberon arrived, but while the hinges are nice, the Oberon just wins overall.

Oberon does not have any plans to put the hinges in their cover. However, various folks have actually come up with workarounds to do it themselves. They have posted pictures and so on over on the accessories board.

I have the Orient skin and I love it. I was on a plane last week and the guy next to me had a coverless, skinless Kindle 2 and it just looked so...nekkid. It gave me chills. LOL.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Scheherazade! We won't think bad of you for not having a skin, many of our members prefer the bare Kindle.I will say that while I enjoy the look of my Kindle with it's quest skin, I do not even notice it while I read. After a very brief time, it just doesn't detract from your reading. I have the original Kindle like your mother's and it attaches to my Oberon cover with Velcro. The Velcro can be removed if necessary, or placed on the skin as you suggested, although that would make changing skins more difficult. I do not believe Oberon has any plans to implement the clip attachment like the Amazon cover, they are a small company and do not feel it to be cost effective for them. 
Have you checked out The Book Corner area? Lots of Bargain Books and even Free Books there, also some Recommended by our Members. You obviously have been to the Accessories section, so I won't say much about that. Glad you found KindleBoards and hope you stick around with us a while.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks!  I'll have to look at those workarounds.  I did wonder about the idea of deconstructing my Kindle case and someone stitching it into an Oberon cover... but if I screwed it up I'd be out $110!   You guys just about have me sold on the skins... ironically you two have the top two I favored on the decalgirl site.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome, Scheherazade!  Your Kindle is protected, that's what really matters.  Dressing it up is more for fun!

Skins at least are a relatively easy and fun way to dress up your Kindle without a huge investment, so you've got the right idea already.  I won't say that glare can't be an issue to some, but in general I simply shift the position of the K2 while I'm reading to eliminate it.  I did add an extra "shield" of black craft foam to my Mighty Bright light as well so I can position that at the top of my cover, aiming down, and not have a glare spot from the skin. (obviously, the glare is much more obvious in a dark room!)

As for the Oberons.....well, you're not going to find too many people here telling you "no" about much of anything if you state you want it.  LOL  

A lot of what works best for you depends on how you read.  In my situation, I read heavily, both in and out of a cover (about 70/30).  So my K2 has to be easily removed & replaced in its protective gear.  I hate the sound & feel of velcro, so removing it a few times a day would irritate me to no end, as would holding the K2 with velcro attached.  However, the velcro **IS** removable from your Kindle; others have done it without damage or extensive residue cleanup.  The hinge system does intrigue me, but I have concerns about its long term durability, especially after seeing fully deconstructed ones.  I went directly to an Oberon, so have no personal experience with the Amazon cover.

Basically, when you walk through all that, I'm left with something with corners.  As lovely as the "floating" look is with both the velcro & the hinge systems, they're not for me at this time.  M-Edge has some terrific options with lots of color choices.  But like many, I fell for the Oberon's pretty early on, and I can't say I have any real regrets other than they won't make the design I love most into a K2 cover.   I can't say I don't notice the corner straps; after all, I often find myself fiddling with them when I read.  But they aren't enough of an issue to me to make them a problem.  Of course, they do tend to blend in more with the darker skins.

I'd say get your skin first, see how you like that.  Keep researching and looking--new options for covers are still showing up; we've had several companies introduce new lines in the last two weeks even.  And definitely dig around in the Accessories area for various ways people have used their Amazon covers with journals, or even recovered with wholly new material on their own.  Lots of different ways to customize!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I am seeing about deconstructing my Kindle case and slipping it into one of the larger Oberon journals like someone suggested over in the accessories forum.  That might even be an idea for you to get the design you want for your cover.  It sounds like it'll be a little bigger than the Kindle version, but bigger to me means more protection in case I ever drop it. (Of course I promptly dropped my mom's on the cement when I got it home trying to hide it in my coat to get it in the house undetected.  Thankfully it was fine.)  I just have a few concerns about it sagging or flopping around, but we'll see what happens.  And yeah, I'm pretty sold on the skin.  It's cheap and easily reversible if I don't like it, so eh, why not?!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards, Scheherazade.  Glad you ventured over here.  Good luck with your choices in covers, skins, etc.  
deb


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Let me welcome you to:

*Steve's Kindle Nudist Colony* and emporium

Those of us who aren't so prudish and take great delight in showing off our beloved Kindles in their natural, God given, state. If God had wanted your Kindle to be clothed, HE/SHE would have made him that way. I say

*KINDLES UNITE*

and throw off the chains of overly prudish parents, not letting you run free with the wind flowing through your control keys. It feels so natural.

If our founding fathers had wanted our Kindles to be clothed, they would have put it in the Constitution. Benjamin Franklin wants your Kindle to run free. Please do not disappoint him.

Steve


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade,

If you are happy with your Kindle the way it is, then I say:  to each his own.  Everyone has different preferences and you should not feel pressured to buy something you are not comfortable with.  We enablers are good at enabling people to do things they already want to do.  We are 'enablers', not 'enforcers', thank goodness.  

So, don't feel sad.  Just enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome Scheherazade! While I have my Kindle skinned and in an Oberon cover, my boyfriend reads his unskinned and in the original stock cover. Do what feels comfortable for you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Let me welcome you to:
> 
> *Steve's Kindle Nudist Colony* and emporium
> 
> Those of us who aren't so prudish and take great delight in showing off our beloved Kindles in their natural, God given, state. If God had wanted your Kindle to be clothed, HE/SHE would have made him that way. I say


Hahahahah...I hope you are reading Walt Whitman on that naturist Kindle of yours!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hahahahah...I hope you are reading Walt Whitman on that naturist Kindle of yours!


When the weather gets a little warmer we are going to have a huge "nude in" on the Washington Mall. Kindles will come in from all over the country to lie naked on the cushy grass and soak up the sun in its springtime glory. We hope to get 100,000 Kindles at least. Shortly I will be applying to the DC police for a permit - we want to keep everything legal - we don't want any Kindles to be arrested for indecent exposure. One warning to K2s who want to come. If you fade in the sunlight you could have a big problem. I am thinking of the middle of May for our outing. How does that time frame suit you folks?

Steve


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Too Funny -- but Steve, I am guessing your nude-in may not be quite that popular.  As evidence by Kindle Boards, most of us really enjoy buy new clothes for our Kindles.  In fact, I wonder how many of us bought an Easter outfit for our Kindle??


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Too Funny -- but Steve, I am guessing your nude-in may not be quite that popular. As evidence by Kindle Boards, most of us really enjoy buy new clothes for our Kindles. In fact, I wonder how many of us bought an Easter outfit for our Kindle??


Yeah, I bought my Kindle an Easter egg, but I got hungry. so ....

Steve


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry your Kindle didn't like the Easter egg you bought it.  Maybe it prefers deviled eggs?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All those Kindle 2s will have to wear hats, at a minimum. They do have sensitive eyes, as we have learned. 

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Let me welcome you to:
> 
> *Steve's Kindle Nudist Colony* and emporium
> 
> ...


I'm with you


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All those Kindle 2s will have to wear hats, at a minimum. They do have sensitive eyes, as we have learned.
> 
> L


Betsy might have a few extra hats she could loan out 
I'm thinking the orange one would suit several at a time


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All those Kindle 2s will have to wear hats, at a minimum. They do have sensitive eyes, as we have learned.
> 
> L


LOL


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've actually jumped fully on the bandwagon and am seriously considering trying to get a custom one made from decalgirls... I'm just not sure on my photoshopping job at the bottom to make the painting I chose fit the entire thing ><  I am also horribly indecisive when it comes to customizing things with way too many options, so I'll probably sit here and stare at it a bit longer before actually deciding to just give it a try.  I'm pretty sold on getting an Oberon journal to slip my Kindle cover into though!  Again, it's just so hard to decide on which to get!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to KB and remember if you want to spend money, we enablers will gladly help you. Love the DecalGirl skins and like someone else said, it is not a big investment and it personalizes the Kindle. I have the Oberon and wouldn't trade if for anything. It is so beautiful. Good luck on your decision.



stevene9 said:


> When the weather gets a little warmer we are going to have a huge "nude in" on the Washington Mall. Kindles will come in from all over the country to lie naked on the cushy grass and soak up the sun in its springtime glory. We hope to get 100,000 Kindles at least. Shortly I will be applying to the DC police for a permit - we want to keep everything legal - we don't want any Kindles to be arrested for indecent exposure. One warning to K2s who want to come. If you fade in the sunlight you could have a big problem. I am thinking of the middle of May for our outing. How does that time frame suit you folks?
> 
> Steve


Make sure you get a photographer to take the group shot. It needs to be immortalized.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thanks! I'll have to look at those workarounds. I did wonder about the idea of deconstructing my Kindle case and someone stitching it into an Oberon cover... but if I screwed it up I'd be out $110!  You guys just about have me sold on the skins... ironically you two have the top two I favored on the decalgirl site. Decisions decisions...


I would definitely consider going with a skin. They are less bulky and i like the designs much better.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The workaround for using the Amazon cover with oberon is simply this: Purchase one of their journals (I'm not quite sure the size, I think large) and slip the covers of the Amazon inside the journal cover.

One of the advantages to this approach is there are many more color and pattern options in journals than kindle kovers.

Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The journals are also slightly cheaper, even.  I just broke down and ordered one and made a custom skin that I sent to decalgirl.com to see if they can make it for me for a reasonable price.  I'll be sure to post pictures of both when they come!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> The journals are also slightly cheaper, even. I just broke down and ordered one and made a custom skin that I sent to decalgirl.com to see if they can make it for me for a reasonable price. I'll be sure to post pictures of both when they come!


 Good, can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Betsy might have a few extra hats she could loan out
> I'm thinking the orange one would suit several at a time


----------



## histrue (Feb 13, 2009)

HA!!!  Betsy, your last post CRACKED me up!!!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Leslie, I LOVE your skin    SO is this one of Decalgirl's? BTW where does one buy a decalgirl skin?  Also, your Oberon looks like cobalt blue on my computer... it did on their website, too. Is it purple in person? 

I think a skin would also keep the ivory plastic from yellowing. 

So, does everyone think 3acp's skins are problematic? I bought one vefore I read anything negative about them... hasnt arrived yet. If they pose a problem, I wont install it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

At the top of each page of Kindleboards, in the header, next to the word affiliates, is a link to the DecalGirl website.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Hah! That's Aretha Franklin's hat. She wore it to the inauguration when she sang. Was Kindle there too?! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

docjered said:


> Leslie, I LOVE your skin  SO is this one of Decalgirl's? BTW where does one buy a decalgirl skin? Also, your Oberon looks like cobalt blue on my computer... it did on their website, too. Is it purple in person?


It's the Orient skin, from DecalGirl. To get to DecalGirl, use the link at the top of the page.

My Oberon cover is very definitely purple, nowhere close to blue.

L


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Let me welcome you to:
> 
> *Steve's Kindle Nudist Colony* and emporium
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Steve! My Kindle is 100 percent nekkid. Not even a case. And it is proud.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

You;ll get addicted to the skins, just a fair warning


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If they're able to make the one I designed it's totally my perfect skin... of course I've designed about four others while just waiting for them to reply to me so maybe it's not and I -am- already addicted   I just wanna get it done so I can dress my Kindle up for pictures with my new Oberon journal!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I'm with you, Steve! My Kindle is 100 percent nekkid. Not even a case. And it is proud.


I think for the most part, those of us who like to acessorize our Kindles to the nines are female..the men seem to like their Kindles nekkid..


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

AHEM! Got my Kindle last Wednesday, ordered my first skin same day from 3acp (american flag). Got it today. Ordered my Oberon immediately (Tree of Life, Saddle, with corners). Now need a very bright booklite (suggestions?) and want a padded bag to hold it plus accessories so I can take it with me every day. A good hard drive bag or something, not a man purse, please. I do carry an Oberon journal, same size, so would be nice to find a bag that could hold both. And, and, and... I am all man. (With way too much style for any one gender  )

Jered


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Head on over to accessories, there are several threads dedicated to bags.  Once in Accessories, do a search for "bag" to see some threads with recommendations.

Betsy


----------

